# Camping / Eclipse



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Well finally got the trailer *Winterized* ... (for South Texas that means I switch from using the A/C during the night to just using the fan







) .. we will be heading out in a few hours for Canyon Lake (between San Antonio and Austin) .. will be there for three nights and then head back to the homestead for Christmas .. suppose to be upper 70's / low 80's all next week but dipping to a bone chilling 61 at night ... brrrrrrr -- better break out that instruction book for the heater !!!

Anyway -- just wishing all of you a Merry Christmas and a Safe and Happy and Prosperous New Year from the Great State of Texas...

CORRECTED

Also don't forget about the rare *lunar eclipse happening on Monday night* ... it rare since its been almost 500 years since the last full lunar eclipse happened on the first day of Winter ...

Read more:  news article 

The eclipse begins at 00:33 am CST. At that time, Earth's shadow will appear as a dark-red bite at the edge of the lunar disk. It takes about an hour for the "bite" to expand and swallow the entire Moon. Totality commences at 1:41 am CST and lasts for 72 minutes. According to NASA the last total lunar eclipse that happened on the winter solstice was Dec. 21, 1638. The next one will Dec. 21, 2094


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

You sure about your times for the eclipse? That link you gave was for February 2008. I'm in the east and I thought I read where the eclipse will be at like 2-3:00 am. You need to check this.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Ditto!---That time chart was for the event in Feb. 2008.







But Hey---I am jealous of your fabulous weather, have fun camping!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x3

For EST it's ~3am. Those must be big time zones in Texas!!!









I too am jealous however since it will be under 20 deg here at the time of the ecclipse...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I corrected with a more acurate news story .. didn't even notice the date was 2008 on the slide .. bad thing is that i got it straight off the NASA site so obviously they didn't pay much attention either.. ... (and we wonder why half their probes crash!!)


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Ghosty said:


> bad thing is that i got it straight off the NASA site so obviously they didn't pay much attention either.. ... (and we wonder why half their probes crash!!)


Ouch!!

--Former NASA civil servant working with the international space station program


----------

